# sizing question



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i ride a 52 sloping EP. i am looking into getting a Dream HP or Dream HX for racing. but, i think i should get a 54 com if traditional. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The Colnago sizing chart seems to indicate that the corresponding traditional size is 56.

http://www.wrenchscience.com/Colnago/Extreme+Power+Super+-+EPS+-+2010/Road_Bikes/Frames.html

I test-rode a 56 sloping EPS and eventually went with a traditional 58 C-50. The 56 EPS did seem to ride "bigger" than the 58 trad.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i was looking at top tube length between the 52S and the traditional 54. they are almost the same. i know they recommend a longer stem and trying to go on the smaller size frames for a good Colnago fit. that is why i thought the 54 will be closer to the 52 S. though the head tube is shorter on the 54 by a bit.

i am hoping that someone that has both, traditional and sloping can pitch in.

thank you.


----------



## Quickdraw (Oct 11, 2007)

I ride a 54 non-sloping (traditional) C50. The 50 sloping in the C50 and eps has the same effective top tube and roughly the same head tube length as my 54 non-sloping. I have ridden a 52 sloping eps. It was definitely a bigger frame. I had to go to a 1 cm shorter stem and no spacers to get a similar position to my 54 traditional.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The 52 sloping is the equivalent of the 56 traditional. What you need to compare is the effective top tube of the 52 sloping with the effective top tube of the 56 traditional. Me, I ride a 50 sloping Arte and Cristallo with an effective top tube of 54cm, and I ride a 53 traditional C50 with a 53.5cm effective top tube and a slightly shorter head tube. The C50 seems to fit me just a tiny bit better than the 50 slopings. If you look at the top tube length of the 54 traditional it is 54cm, and if you look at the effective top tube length of the 50 sloping it is 54cm. I think the head tube measurements are virtually the same too.

Reach and drop to the head tube are two big concerns.


----------



## Shane Winn (Sep 1, 2003)

52s is 56 traditional. This is an official comment from Colnago.


----------

